# Flight Simulator X vs. X-Plane 9



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 1970)

Which simulator has better graphics? Which runs better on a slower computer?


----------



## [ â ]Italiaa.ORS (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi there,
i would recommend normal flight simulator Deluxe addition. Not the better version of it, gold addition. But may i alert you that when you install flight simulator it will slow down your computer and other game except your flight simulator.
I hope this helped

ORSI
-------------------------------------------


----------



## [ â ]Italiaa.ORS (Jun 17, 2008)

sorry but let i got mixed up.
sorry.
But i would reccomend normal FLight simulator x,
it is basically the same thing
but alot less space usage than the other one.
But may i note that you do need flight simulator x.
and its basically the same thing in the top message just reaplce deluxe addition with Flight simulator x
and gold deluxe addition with x9
if this did not help im sorry.

Orsiii


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 1970)

How about typing your responses in english.


----------

